# Fuel Leak Advice



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

1995 XE, kingcab, V6, 2WD, auto, 280 000+ KM

4 months ago I over filled my tank.. :loser:
Ever since then I can smell gas, especially when parked in my garage.
The smell isn't that noticeable when the tank is less than half full.

Yesterday, I saw small drops of gasoline from the fuel tank! I can't tell where the source is but it appears to be at the rear middle of the tank. The rear bracket is blocking my view. It don't appear to be leaking from the top of the tank...

I am guessing I have a hole in my fuel tank? What are my options?

Is replacing a fuel tank something I can do? And do I need to replace the O-rings? I have a Hayes manual.

I called those Bumper-to-Bumper, NAPA, Parts Source places but they don't stock it. I don't have time to pull a tank from a U pick salvage yard but I've located a wrecker that has it for $100 CDN and shipping.

Thanks
Rice

Rear of fuel tank

























Side shot of fuel tank from Passenger side









Top of fuel tank


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

this looks like the seam has let go in the back..

try pressure testing the tank and looking for the air leak..


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

a couple of things may cause this. #1 Check the sending unit on the fuel pump, they are known to rust out. #2 Check all filler pipes for cracks and lines for leakage. If all of those are good then its def. the gas tank itself


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is also a o-ring that seals the sending unit to the tank


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys for those ideas!
Please keep them coming!

I'll try to get a better view of the tank or remove it. I have a feeling it is the seam but I really need a better view. When it warms up, I might/try to remove it... I even heard some people remove the bed?! to get better access?

Thanks
Rice


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

i removed the bed when i changed my fuel pump/lines. It is much easier to do it that way, and two people can pick the bed off the truck, they arent really that heavy at all.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks 4x4d21, could you provide some tips for bed removal? I understand there are 6 bolts? I have a Nissan bed liner. Will that make things harder? For sure I'll have to remove my mud flaps and undo the lights.

Rice


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Today I took off the guard for the fuel tank but I noticed there isn't a drain plug! Is this normal? I'm going to wait until next weekend. Tank should be emptier by then.

For the bed removal, I think there are 6 bolts. The 2 in the rear can't be accessed with an impact gun unless I removed the bumper and use an extension. Does this sound right?

Thanks
Rice


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

Most dont have a drain plug, unless it's a Toyota. I wouldn't ev en worry about removing the bed, unless you just want replace everything under it. 
You can reach everything from underneath.
Try a 3/8 hose, or 1/4 to siphon the fuel out.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

dropping the tank would be easier IMO!


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

If there is a hole in the tank. Should just get a used one ($140 CDN) or is there a way to patch it?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

fuel tank epoxy...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

More than likely it's the filler hose or one of the smaller hoses....


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Yesterday, I couldn't disconnect the hoses so I removed the bed. Removing the bed was easier than I thought.

I took out the fuel tank and yes there is a pin hole size leak on the the rear. I couldn't see inside the tank but it looks too rusted in that section so I think getting another tank is a better option.

Thanks everyone for your advice!
Rice


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

wire brush it down ..fill hole with gas tank epoxy and primer the affected area..


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

zanegrey said:


> wire brush it down ..fill hole with gas tank epoxy and primer the affected area..


Yeah, now that I think of it. That might be worth a shot before I spend $140 for another tank.

Thanks Zanegrey!
Rice


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

zanegrey not just a pretty face...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty bad don't waste your time with the epoxy just invest in another tank. It's probably on the interior and could possibly contaminate your fuel system. Be sure when you change the tank you change the filter as well!


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Uh oh! There's a filter in the tank? I only notice a bag like thing on the end of the fuel pump. I already changed the fuel filter in the engine bay last year.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah the bag-like thing is called a "sock filter" by most people. I think that's what they're refering to.


----------

